# Your computer speakers



## tater (Jul 16, 2007)

post pictures of your computers speaker system and preferably its specifications...

Ill post mine later i gotta do some cleaning before i can take a pic


----------



## Hawk1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Logitech X-230's. Why?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 17, 2007)

generic $7 POS speakers


----------



## d44ve (Jul 17, 2007)

Zalman 5.1 Headphones


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 17, 2007)

8 year old jbl pro speakers....they're ok...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Logitech X-240, Plantronics GameCom 1


----------



## Chewy (Jul 17, 2007)

In my system specs. thier decent for the price I paid.. $199.99 Canadian. They pound, any louder and eventually you'll just cause damage.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 18, 2007)

Tater, why'd you edit everything out? 

If you need me to restore the original post, I will. 

If you want me to delete the thread, I'll do that too.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 18, 2007)

Cambridge:Sound works


----------



## tater (Jul 18, 2007)

My system consists of a Yamha CR-640 receiver (27 years old)
2X Yamaha NS-6 speakers (27 years old)
2X Klipsch KG.5 Bookshelf Speakers (14 years old. Were in factory sealed box from 1993 up until about 2 weeks ago)
1X Klipsch KV-3 Center channel speaker (14 years old)
Totaling like 900+ watts... it gets the job done i guess 
Volume knobe under NO circumastances goes above 3.5/10 if it does you better be standing outside my room or further or you WILL go def ...




kwchang007 said:


> 8 year old jbl pro speakers....they're ok...




Restore it i guess.. I edited it all out because i wanted it deleted... It sat for 2 days untouched and as soon as i edited it all out people start posting... strange how stuff like that works



zekrahminator said:


> Tater, why'd you edit everything out?
> 
> If you need me to restore the original post, I will.
> 
> If you want me to delete the thread, I'll do that too.





I was gonna buy the system you have but i just never got around to it.. Then the one i got just kinda fell into my lap  (i built mine for free...except the $6 cable connecting the receiver to my computer..its like a $800 system lol..its crazy)




Chewy said:


> In my system specs. thier decent for the price I paid.. $199.99 Canadian. They pound, any louder and eventually you'll just cause damage.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 18, 2007)

tater said:


> My system consists of a Yamha CR-640 receiver (27 years old)
> 2X Yamaha NS-6 speakers (27 years old)
> 2X Klipsch KG.5 Bookshelf Speakers (14 years old. Were in factory sealed box from 1993 up until about 2 weeks ago)
> 1X Klipsch KV-3 Center channel speaker (14 years old)
> ...



WHOA you got your system for free.....nicee .  Actually the JBL's are great for everything but low range, they have like mini subs below the speakers, but they don't pump up the base as good as the dell sub we got.  They can also get loud without distorting, but I think I've maxed them before....not quite enough umpphh from the speakers or the bass....just need a sub.  
Btw Tater it's these speakers


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got Logitech X-530's. They're nice. I don't have any pictures .


----------



## tater (Jul 18, 2007)

ya those are nice.

Really the klipsch dont put out alot of bass but those yamaha's pound hard i have no pictures lol.. been way too busy to take any


----------



## quickie (Jul 18, 2007)

i've got a good old set of Z-640s


----------



## tater (Jul 18, 2007)

I loved those.. I had a Z-40 which was the 2.1 version of those...that sub hit super hard was great sadly i cant find a logitech 2.1 for same price as that old z-40 (payed $50)..now there like $75-$100 for just a 2.1


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a set of logitech x-540's. Sound great!


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 18, 2007)

i have the logitech z-2300 just check these out 120 watts RMS subwoofer nice best bang for the buck if you dont believe me i have pics of them on my case gallery

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1068243&sku=L23-6326


----------



## magibeg (Jul 18, 2007)

I have my logitech Z-5500's, very nice speakers i have to say. If i adjust the settings correctly it sounds better than actually being in a theater. (the smaller room really helps a lot )


----------



## tater (Jul 18, 2007)

ya i cant wait to buy a new 5.1-7.1 channel receiver and buy a few more speakers movies already sound good with just 5 speakers setup in a simple L/R fashion. Im more fond of a 

LX = left
CX = center
RX = Right
XF = Front
XR = Rear
S = Subwoofer
Me = ...well me.. 


LF  | CF  | RF
.......me........
LR  | CR  | RR
........S.........


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 18, 2007)

Z5500

Pictures here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34882

Specs:

Satellites: 7.6 cm polished aluminum phase plug drivers 
Subwoofer: 25.4 cm high-excursion ported driver with 6th order bass reflex enclosure 
Surround sound effects 
Hardware decoding: 
Dolby® Digital, DTS®, and DTS®, 96/24 soundtracks 
Dolby Pro Logic II (Movie and Music modes) 
6 Channel Direct 
Stereo x2 
Stereo 
Supported digital formats: 
Dolby Digital 
DTS and DTS 96/24 
PCM (uncompressed stereo): 44.1 kHz / 16 bit through 96 kHz / 24 bit 
Source Inputs: 
Digital optical for DVD or CD players, PlayStation®2, Xbox®** 
Digital coaxial for DVD or CD players or PC sound cards (requires coaxial cable, sold separately) 
6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 2, 4, or 6 channel PC sound cards OR 
6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 3 stereo analog mini audio sources, like CD and DVD players, Playstation 2, Xbox, or 2 channel PC sound cards (somedevices may require stereo mini to dual RCA adapter, sold separately) 
Analog stereo-mini (on side panel of control center) for portable CD, MP3,or MiniDisc® players 
Technical Specifications
Total FTC power: 505 watts RMS 
Sub-woofer: 188 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 100Hz, @ 10% THD) 
Satellites: 
Left/Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1khz, @ 10% THD) 
Center: 69 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 1kHz, @ 10% THD) 
Rear Left & Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1kHz, @ 10% THD) 
Total Peak power: 1010 watts 
Maximum SPL: >115 dB 
Frequency response: 33 Hz — 20 kHz 
Amplifier: Ultra-linear, high-capacity analog 
Signal to noise ratio: >93.5 dB, typical 100 
Input impedance: 8,000 ohms 
Compatibility: 
PC/Mac 
CD 
MP3 
DVD 
PlayStation® 
Xbox®


----------



## p-jack (Jul 18, 2007)

Onkyo TX-DS484 + 2x Elac Axiom DB70.... great sound and lotsa juice. Canton surround + center speakers coming soon  !!!


----------



## largon (Jul 18, 2007)

Behringer B2031A
active studio monitors (150W LF, 75W HF)
dimensions: H400 x W250 x D290mm
weight: 15kg/33lbs á

Big and heavy SOBs...


----------



## Brutalfate (Jul 18, 2007)

I  my logitech Z 5500 set


----------



## PuMA (Jul 18, 2007)

philips hts3300:


----------



## waspman3372 (Jul 29, 2007)

*A PAIR OF Bose speakers*

These have worked out well for me and saved me alot of space.Look to keep these for many years.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 29, 2007)

labtec 5.1 685, cheap as chips (approx $50) and not too bad for the money. at the minute im only running the front 2 because my setup is my front room, 

but i have a box room 6ftx9ft ive painted all black and am planning on wall mounting my tft and placing the speakers in all the corners, have my black sofa in there too and some nice weed, alcohol and babe pics on the walls, i think my wife will not see me much when i move in lol absolutely perfect for gaming and movie watching, expect some pics when its completed


----------



## JC316 (Jul 29, 2007)

Harman Kardon HK-695's. I finally gave up on trying to sell em and used em.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jul 29, 2007)

Bose FreeStyle 2.1 + audigy 4 Pro = LOUD


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 29, 2007)

my 440 watt stereio system:  4 tweeters, 2 trebble, 2- 8 inch bass, and 2 power woofers very loud and nice


----------



## prime95 (Jul 29, 2007)

Two Jamo Classic 10 speakers, 175w rms, 280w peak.  Powered by a Denon Class A amp, 4 channel, 400w.  Speakers are bi-wired.  Signal output by an X-Fi XTreme Fidelity.  IMO the speakers are under-powered.


----------



## little geek (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a pair of 15inch basebins 350watt each, ones fucked tho on a jvc amp, a pair of 30watt celestions(housespeakers)mid range on my yamaha dts amp will upload pics when i fix my camera


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 29, 2007)

I used to have some Logitech X-530's. They were good for the price.. but I want a Z-5300e setup.

Now, I'm rocking some cheap speakers like what Kwchang has, with some Clarion tweeters wired to them parallel, and I have a 8inch home theater optimus subwoofer pushing the lows. 

Sounds really nice considering it was all free. The sub hits REAL hard, a lot harder than my x-530 sub did.. I still want z-5300e though.


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2007)

Some headset I do not know the name of.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jul 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Some headset I do not know the name of.



that is my favorite brand!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

I got my SB audigy 2 ZS hooked up to a 500 watt home theater receiver, with 1 Sony 8 inch sub, 1 crappy generic 8 inch, 2 full like 4.5 foot tall boxes with a high pack, mid and a 12 inch sub each.  Then on the same system 2 Philips on my desk with a tiny high pack and a 2 inch full range.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh ya... and my sound card is an Audigy 2 ZS. Much better than my generic Intel onboard audio I had with my old system.

I think I'm an audiophile... 
1111th post


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've got the Z-640s as well...they kick ass


----------



## MadCow (Jul 30, 2007)

Depending on where the PC is, a pretty old set of Logitech Z-640's, which occasionally crap out, or a home theatre system with some Sony receiver and mixed speakers in, which all suck except the sub, in 5.1


----------



## Velocity (Jul 30, 2007)

creative labs SBS 5.1 560 sound pretty decent, with adjustable bass levels (outside the soundcard) and a remote power/volume switch.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 30, 2007)

creative labs SBS 5.1 560 sound pretty decent, with adjustable bass levels (outside the soundcard) and a remote power/volume switch.





damn double post- edit


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 30, 2007)

good ol' logitech x-530 wish I could put pictures but I dont know how


----------



## energyweapon (Jul 31, 2007)

Creative S750


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm using an x-530 sub/amp with mordaunt short front speakers with qed special edition 25th anniversary silver wire on them.i'm gonna get a proper amp/sub soon.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

Velocity said:


> creative labs SBS 5.1 560 sound pretty decent, with adjustable bass levels (outside the soundcard) and a remote power/volume switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same sound great no problems not the best but far from the worst also have a pair of bose companion on my amd rig also sound great.


----------



## Carcenomy (Aug 2, 2007)

Used to run Creative/Cambridge SoundWorks FPS-1000s with an SB Live! on my old Pentium4 setup, now with the Core2 I'm using the onboard Analog Devices HD audio, to a Panasonic receiver via digital coax driving Welling front speakers (tweeters, 5" and 10" mids), Welling rear speakers (6" satellites) and a Welling centre (dual 6"). Sounds good 

The FPS-1000s were fantastic for their age too, but really, REALLY lacking in the mid department. Just a rattlin' old sub and lots of high-end


----------



## PuMA (Aug 3, 2007)

my amp...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 9, 2007)

w00t! I don't use cheap-o peice of sh!t speakers any more! I got HP speakers from my firend here in Rochester! 

edit - sry i don't have pics of 'em....they don't have any cameras!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2007)

quickie said:


> i've got a good old set of Z-640s



ha ha me too. They sound decent.

thats for my computer but now for movies and stuff like that





and


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 9, 2007)

Canton CD10


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

Altec Lansing 221...Cheap but with a strong woofer..


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## suraswami (Aug 10, 2007)

A pair of Bose Speakers
A pair of Cambridge Soundworks (these little sattelite speakers are awesome - 8 years still great and best of all I have)
A pair of Altec Lanseng
Cyberhome 5.1 headphones.
Yamaha 5.1 speaker system (computer speakers but is used for living room movie entertainment)


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2007)

Razer Barracuda Gaming Headphones. Wouldn't change them for toffee..


----------



## tater (Aug 11, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


>





Nice... If i had a bigger room id have a nicer setup. But the day my sister announces she is moving out. Her room will be my personal computer room. (or ill move into her room and my room will be a computer room... my room is more square) But if we move im making sure we get a basement.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 11, 2007)

Klipsch RF-3 II fronts, Klipsch RC-3 II center, Yamaha NS-A222 rears, Klipsch SUB-12 subwoofer. Yamaha RX-V592 amp. Oh and some Sennheiser HD-280 Pro's for private listening.













Yes, the RF-3 II's are abused. They got damaged during shipping and I wasn't happy about it. But I got insurance money in return, and they definitely still sound awesome; just don't look pretty.

Eventually I'd like to get some KLF-20's, CF-3's, KLF-30's, CF-4's, or RF-7's to replace my current fronts and I'd use the RF-3 II's as rears. Also I'd like to replace the SUB-12 with a RSW-12 or RSW-15.


----------



## mello_newf (Aug 11, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> Klipsch RF-3 II fronts, Klipsch RC-3 II center, Yamaha NS-A222 rears, Klipsch SUB-12 subwoofer. Yamaha RX-V592 amp. Oh and some Sennheiser HD-280 Pro's for private listening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should just put some black paint on those speakers to try and hid the damage.

Also I can see you in the glass.lol 
and that couch looks rotten


----------



## a111087 (Aug 11, 2007)

any one wants to see my $25 speakers?


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 11, 2007)

My friend has painted his SF-3's (exact same specs, just regular black cones instead of copper), and they look better at first glance, but once you look at them again it's obvious and doesn't really look any better. I've thought about doing it, but the sound is all I really care about so whatever.


----------



## tater (Aug 11, 2007)

i got a pair of yamaha NS-6's (1980), they have 1 tweeter and the subwoofer like yours. sept mine are shorter. Kinda weird, i have a Yamaha receiver + 2 yamaha speakers, and 2 klipsch bookshelfs + klipsch center , i got 2 more klipsch in my living room but those are overkill (klipsch la-scala's) they hit too hard for my small 9X11 room, 15" subwoofers in both. Id be def in a matter of a few days







My center isnt in this pic i need to update it. the 2 speakers ontop of the yamaha's are some crappy toshiba's i blew, and my receiver isnt in the picKlipsch KV-3 <-- my center

Klipsch bookshelfs are KG.5's


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ooooh La Scala's! Klipsch Herritage series FTMFW!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 11, 2007)

well, i have some pretty beastly cyber acoustics 




pretty good for $10


----------



## tater (Aug 11, 2007)

lol ya there sweet. If i pieced them together with my 3 klipsch + the 2 klipsch my grandpa has and add in a high quality 7 channel receiver then get a good 500+ w klipsch sub and your looking at one hell of a good home theater..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2007)

Not the best but they are good for what i want 80w per speaker 160w peak between all.Hits good and has a nice rumble in games.I am going to be buying better when ever i get my back-up rig.


----------



## Protius (Aug 11, 2007)

cheap but good...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2007)

could you give me a link?


----------



## Protius (Aug 11, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you give me a link?



Cheers!


----------



## tater (Aug 11, 2007)

Protius said:


> cheap but good...




thats a nice set for just normal listening, I was never too impressed with the look of the sub. I prefer something that hits pretty hard.


----------



## Protius (Aug 11, 2007)

tater said:


> thats a nice set for just normal listening, I was never too impressed with the look of the sub. I prefer something that hits pretty hard.



fortunately i'm not a audiofile


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link.I love bass the more the better but i need something to even out my other speakers a little they are mostly bass.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2007)

I am going to get these cheap-ass speakers just to have speakers. Currently I don't and would like sound without wearing my headphones.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836170004


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2007)

when you said cheap ass you were right.


----------



## Protius (Aug 11, 2007)

i personally think it hits pretty damn hard, but then again what do i know...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2007)

different people like different things. I think my set-up hits hard someone else might not.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2007)

i agree with protius,that x530 sub hits pretty hard.i have one plus mordaunt short fronts.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Logitech X-230's. Why?


 I have the same.


----------

